# 3D art



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

check this guy out!!!!

Frigging NEAT 3-D art! - EastTNriders.com


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

I know. Very cool. You've seen those before right? I remember him doing a bunch in NYC. So realistic.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are freakin AWESOME! I would love to see one in person.

Stephanie


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Yep, I've seen this guy's work before a few times and I love it. It's freaking outrageous how good he is at getting the perspectives right.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

freaking amazing


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Those are sweet....


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

heres some more!!

snopes.com: Sidewalk Paintings


----------



## jakesmom (Aug 4, 2008)

its crazy how good he is..wow


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I like the batman/ robin one. I have seen his work posted on sites before but they still are amazing to look at.
It would be nice to have talent like that.


----------



## Turbo (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow ! Amazing


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy Sh*t that is frickin awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------

